# PDA's in EMS



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

Do you or the service you work for use a PDA (personal digital assistant) for EMS?  If so, what do you use it for (e.g. patient reports, drug reference, procedural reference, etc...)

Personally, I've found that there is some great, free or cheap, software out there for EMS personnel on the PDA.  I use it to maintain my own copies of reports that I write (no patient information, just call info), as a drug reference, a hazmat reference, procedural reference (I've converted our protocols to PDA format), and medical reference (anatomy, terminology, medical spanish).


----------



## ResTech (Jun 27, 2004)

I bought a Palm m130 about two years ago with the intent of carrying it with me while working. I carried it for a few shifts and then stopped due to it being really bulky and taking to long to navigate to what I was looking for. You would think a PDA with EMS software would be efficient but I did'nt think that it was. 

I now carry the "paper" ALS field guide and find it much more handier. Plus I was always fearful of letting my PDA lay somewhere and have it grow legs and walk. I bought the MobileEMS software which is really nice to use on station as a reference and stuff.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

I use a Handspring Treo 90, which is compact and has a color screen.  I agree, though, that the paper flip books are easier and generally faster to use for some things, but the big advantage I see with PDA's is when you're looking up medications.  You can download programs that will keep your PDA up to date with all the new drugs out there, and can provide a lot more information about each than a flip book can.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 27, 2004)

I use a Garmin iQue 3600.  It is a GPS unit that talks.  It has every address in Michigan and the surrounding states stored.  It has all the names of hospitals, nursing homes, places to eat, and all the other points of interests stored.  

At night when we get a call, I just write in the address, press "Route to", and within a second or two it will tell me where to go.  As I approach a turn, it will say "Right turn in 300 feet" and will display the street name.  It also gives me ETAs.  I have all the hospitals and posts progreammed into the unit.  I just select "Post 400" from the list and it will route me there.

It's also a regular Palm Pilot once you push a button and take it off the base.  It's an amazing tool.   My partners love it, it saves us a bunch of time and stress.  At night it will say "Arriving at destination in 20 feet on right hand side," so if I can't see the address at night, then I still get there.

It's one of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 27 2004, 07:33 PM
> * I use a Garmin iQue 3600. It is a GPS unit that talks. It has every address in Michigan and the surrounding states stored. It has all the names of hospitals, nursing homes, places to eat, and all the other points of interests stored.
> 
> At night when we get a call, I just write in the address, press "Route to", and within a second or two it will tell me where to go. As I approach a turn, it will say "Right turn in 300 feet" and will display the street name. It also gives me ETAs. I have all the hospitals and posts progreammed into the unit. I just select "Post 400" from the list and it will route me there.
> ...


*S W E E E E T *

 B)


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a Palm based Documentation software that I am going to try to talk my boss into getting. It is accepted for PA documentation at the least. If anyone wants to do the research, the program is called EMMA.

I also use a program called AmbTime. It makes it easier for me to keep track of my times.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 19 2005, 12:35 AM
> * There is a Palm based Documentation software that I am going to try to talk my boss into getting. It is accepted for PA documentation at the least. If anyone wants to do the research, the program is called EMMA.
> 
> I also use a program called AmbTime. It makes it easier for me to keep track of my times. *


 It sounds neat.  Nearly everyone around here receives times on their pager after we call complete.  It shows:
Call Number:
Call Received:
Call Dispatched
Unit Enroute
Unit Onscene
Unit Transporting
Unit Arrived at Hospital

We require these times for the county's run sheet.  It's nice having it all on the pager, but when the paging system goes down I feel lost.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jan 18 2005, 10:50 PM
> * We require these times for the county's run sheet. It's nice having it all on the pager, but when the paging system goes down I feel lost. *


MMiz,

Don't worry about it...I have the perfect cure for this.  Just follow these steps the next time your paging service goes down, and you won't feel lost again.

1.  Find a quiet place.
2.  Call your dispatch and request your times.  Be sure to write them down on a piece of scotch tape.
3.  Place the scotch tape over the display on your pager.
4.  Look at your pager and enter your times onto your report and you're done.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 19, 2005)

Around here, using a PDA is looked at as not knowing what you're doing (not saying you guys don't, of course).  Just recently have I seen people start to carry copies of protocols and the EMS field guides.  I have one for ALS, but I only use it to look up medications.  At least, that's what I say.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I do not really have an opinion on this as of yet. Thanks to ffemt's help I soon will. I am just trying to see which programs are going to be of the most help to me and which ones will just be taking up space. I will deffinately have more to comment on in the near future.


----------



## Luno (Jan 19, 2005)

there are also some better language programs that can be very useful...... as well as GPS and drug references, I have the Tungsten E


----------



## GFD940 (Jan 20, 2005)

A private I worked for tried to implement electronic reporting on PDAs.  If you were not familiar with PDAs it took FOREVER.  Thank goodness it never made it past the trial stage.  Now they've got 25 PDAs sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Public Displays of Affection have no place in EMS.   :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jan 20 2005, 05:56 PM
> * I think Public Displays of Affection have no place in EMS.   :lol: *


 What are you and PARescueEMT doing????


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 20 2005, 11:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 20 2005, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jan 20 2005, 05:56 PM
> * I think Public Displays of Affection have no place in EMS.  :lol: *


What are you and PARescueEMT doing????


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Hahaha...  wouldn't you like to know!


----------



## Luno (Jan 21, 2005)

Erika, Eighth Grade called, and said you're to report to detention immediately for your reference to Public Displays of Affection!  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Jan 21 2005, 07:26 PM
> * Erika, Eighth Grade called, and said you're to report to detention immediately for your reference to Public Displays of Affection!  :lol: *


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 21, 2005)

Am I invited Erika? or are we sneaking out for our date tomorrow? B)


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 21 2005, 10:19 PM
> * Am I invited Erika? or are we sneaking out for our date tomorrow? B) *


 Now I will totally bring the fourm to Kindergarten level(You know, last week for some of us) by going:


rescuecpt and PArescueEMT sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G,

First Comes Love, Then Comes Marriage, then comes a little whacker in a baby carriage

 :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank G*D my BF doesn't read this board...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 22, 2005)

yet...


----------



## medic03 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jan 22 2005, 03:18 PM
> * Thank G*D my BF doesn't read this board... *


 no he doesn't, but I do. Are you gonna hit me over the back with your keys again?  Please be gentle.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03+Jan 29 2005, 02:04 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medic03 @ Jan 29 2005, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jan 22 2005, 03:18 PM
> * Thank G*D my BF doesn't read this board... *


no he doesn't, but I do. Are you gonna hit me over the back with your keys again?  Please be gentle.    [/b][/quote]
 Seb you little perv, I saw what you did to that teddy bear!!!


----------



## medic03 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 29 2005, 09:14 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 29 2005, 09:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seb you little perv, I saw what you did to that teddy bear!!! [/b][/quote]
  hey, if you want I'll intubate you too.....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 30, 2005)

Wait?!?!? I thought that was my job!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Jan 29 2005, 02:04 AM
> * be gentle *


 I wish I had the opportunity to say that to her....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 30 2005, 04:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 30 2005, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-medic03_@Jan 29 2005, 02:04 AM
> * be gentle *


I wish I had the opportunity to say that to her.... [/b][/quote]
 Wah, wah, wah.

Always wants what the other medic's got.


----------



## medic03 (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 30 2005, 04:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 30 2005, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wah, wah, wah.

Always wants what the other medic's got.    [/b][/quote]
 hee hee,   *scrolls through my cell phone* oh look, it's rescuecpt's cell phone #.    
The bidding starts at $5.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

$20.00


----------



## medic03 (Feb 1, 2005)

I got $20, do I hear $25.........   anyone for $25?  

Hee hee, erika's going to kill me!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

I have recieved public threats from her... hehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## medic03 (Feb 1, 2005)

don't worry, together we can take her.  I'm a little fragil, but if we rush her, she can't get both of us at once.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe If you go for her chest (or as MedicStudentJon put it, her deformities) and I get the knees...


----------



## medic03 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 1 2005, 01:19 AM
> * I believe If you go for her chest (or as MedicSyudentJon put it, her deformities) and I get the knees... *


 LOL!  her "deformities".  Wow erika, those are some.... ummm, deformities you got there


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03+Feb 1 2005, 01:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medic03 @ Feb 1 2005, 01:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Feb 1 2005, 01:19 AM
> * I believe If you go for her chest (or as MedicSyudentJon put it, her deformities) and I get the knees... *


LOL!  her "deformities".  Wow erika, those are some.... ummm, deformities you got there   [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, both of you would LOVE to get near my "deformities"...

Oh Sebbe, when I see you I'm going to give you a big hug and hold you tight against my deformities - and then squeeze you in my arms until your ribs pop.      Love you!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

$0.10 is my opening bid to see that


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

When is the auction over for her Number???


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 5 2005, 02:51 AM
> * When is the auction over for her Number??? *


 I bid $50, but it has to get me a date....



Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

You can probably get an inflatable date for that price, Jon...

 :huh:


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 6 2005, 05:59 PM
> * You can probably get an inflatable date for that price, Jon...
> 
> :huh: *


 yeah, but they don't talk back


Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

like you do...

you couldn't afford an inflatable g/f.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

Who's looking for a conversation?  :lol:


----------



## medic03 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 5 2005, 05:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 5 2005, 05:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Feb 5 2005, 02:51 AM
> * When is the auction over for her Number??? *


I bid $50, but it has to get me a date....



Jon [/b][/quote]
 you have no idea what you are getting yourself into on this one......


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03+Feb 7 2005, 02:57 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medic03 @ Feb 7 2005, 02:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have no idea what you are getting yourself into on this one...... [/b][/quote]
  Let's not go there Seb.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Feb 7 2005, 04:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Feb 7 2005, 04:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Let's not go there Seb. [/b][/quote]
 what...    I'm not doing anything.......   I'm an angel


----------

